# DRI Annual Report



## artringwald (Apr 23, 2014)

Now that DRI is a publicly traded stock (NYSE DRII), anybody can view their 192 page annual report:

http://investors.diamondresorts.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=251836&p=irol-AnnualMeeting

I didn't have the patience to read the entire report, but while skimming through it, I noticed:

1) They didn't make a profit in 2013!
2) They close the sale on 14% of presentations.
3) Average sale price was $16,000.
4) Management fees generally ranging from 10% to 15% of other resort operating costs (is this typical?).
5) When an owner defaults, DRI assumes ownership and pays approximately 1-3 years' worth of the annual maintenance fees.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jun 1, 2014)

*Financials*

fun facts:

"In 2010, the average cost to purchase points equivalent to a one-week vacation at one of our resorts was $17,965."

"In 2011, the average cost to purchase points equivalent to a one-week vacation at one of our resorts was $20,072"

"In 2012, the average cost to purchase points equivalent to an annual one-week vacation at one of the resorts in our network was $20,915"

In 2013, the average cost to purchase points equivalent to an annual one-week vacation at one of the resorts in our network was $25,065".


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 1, 2014)

artringwald said:


> Now that DRI is a publicly traded stock (NYSE DRII), anybody can view their 192 page annual report:
> 
> http://investors.diamondresorts.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=251836&p=irol-AnnualMeeting
> 
> ...



#5 Is this a tax write off for DRI or any t/s company ?


----------



## artringwald (Jun 1, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> #5 Is this a tax write off for DRI or any t/s company ?



I'd be surprised if it was a tax deduction. They're getting the deed at a discount, and putting it into the Hawaii Collection so they can sell more points.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jun 16, 2014)

*The Meaning Of Yes; Stephen J Cloobeck insider sale notice*



artringwald said:


> Now that DRI is a publicly traded stock (NYSE DRII), anybody can view their 192 page annual report:
> 
> http://investors.diamondresorts.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=251836&p=irol-AnnualMeeting
> 
> ...



The real meaning of yes:
Diamond Resorts International, Inc. (DRII) (the “Company”) announced today that each of Stephen J. Cloobeck, Chairman of the Board, and Lowell D. Kraff, Vice Chairman of the Board, through their respective affiliates, has independently established a pre-arranged stock sale plan in accordance with the guidelines of Rule 10b5-1(c) under the Securities Exchange Act of 1934, and the Company’s insider trading policy. The adoption of each plan is intended to provide Mr. Cloobeck or Mr. Kraff with the ability to sell a portion of Company common stock beneficially owned by him in an orderly manner and in a manner that avoids concerns about the timing of the transactions, facilitating his personal financial planning strategies, including asset diversification. Mr. Cloobeck has also advised that he expects to use a portion of the net proceeds from the sales of shares under his plan to repay borrowings under the $25 million revolving loan facility entered into by Mr. Cloobeck’s affiliate Cloobeck Diamond Parent, LLC (“CDP”), which revolving loan facility is currently secured by approximately 8.7 million shares of Company common stock held by CDP (valued at approximately $181 million based on the closing price of the Company’s common stock on June 12, 2014). Any sales under the plans will also result in an increased number of shares in the Company’s public float, which may increase liquidity for the Company’s stock. 

Messrs. Cloobeck and Kraff informed the Company that under their trading plans they intend to sell, respectively, 2,000,000 shares and 540,000 shares of Company common stock beneficially owned by them (representing approximately 8.8% and 5.7% of the shares beneficially owned by Messrs. Cloobeck and Kraff, respectively) at prevailing market prices and subject to certain criteria, including time parameters, minimum price levels and daily volume activity specified in each plan. No sales may take place under either plan prior to September 2014


----------



## artringwald (Jun 16, 2014)

They'll make a bundle. The stock is up more than 30% since it went public less than a year ago.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jun 16, 2014)

*yes*



artringwald said:


> They'll make a bundle. The stock is up more than 30% since it went public less than a year ago.



2,000,000/ .088=22.72 million at 21(maybe)= 477.2 million  yes    oh  yes

guess he doesn't need life insurance. lol

back to making ice cream volcano's with the kids.

good for him.

wow.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jun 23, 2014)

*a bundle*



artringwald said:


> They'll make a bundle. The stock is up more than 30% since it went public less than a year ago.




half a billion for Stephen J.  Cloobeck.  now that's feat.


I guess Blackrock, Credit Suisse and others invest in this space. VAC DRII.

more than 30%.


----------

